# Too New to know what to ask



## Jerry Maske (Dec 29, 2013)

Hi folks.

Okay, you probably get these kinds of idiot questions all the time, but that's the kind of idiot I am. I'm new to Lathe work and hardly know where to start.

Some time back I bought a lathe from Sears, OOB, incomplete, and it took me several months to find all the missing parts and get it running. Not a bad lathe; electronic, continuous speed changes without a belt change. Pretty big and only talks back from time to time.

For Christmas, my girl friend let me buy a new set of lathe tools. I got the sixteen piece set by Hurricane. Did a lot of research and they seemed to come in at a good mid price point of decent quality. So far, with all that in hand, my WIFE has turned a beautiful rolling pin! I haven't been able to get out there when the weather allowed.

We live along the northern third of coastal Maine and when the shop cools off, NO amount of heat will make it a nice place to work; may have to wait for April.

So, assuming you experienced guys had my set up, except for the cold weather, how would you start out? I know the tools need to be sharpened and I'm actually pretty good at that. I've got a "One Way Wolverine," so sharpening is coming along nicely. Can you suggest books I need/want before I get started? What about projects. I don't have specific projects in mind. I'm enthralled by the turning process and can't wait to get into it.

Thanks for your guidance, in advance, and for putting up with an old codger that's having a mid life/end of life crisis and can't figure out what he wants to be when he grows up.

Jerry


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

so the GF bought you the tools but the WIFE turned a rolling pic?
is that to beat you with?:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*somethin' ain't right here*



robert421960 said:


> so the GF bought you the tools but the WIFE turned a rolling pic?
> is that to beat you with?:laughing::laughing::laughing:


You got some splainin' to do bud....


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Check out Richard Raffan's "Turning Wood" dvd. Covers all the basics.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

There's plenty to read for free on the internet, and I would suggest to first CYA by learning the safety issues. Then I would chuck up a blank and experiment.


















.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Get some protection ... THIS for example


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

Yeah, I'm trying to figure out the girlfriend/wife thing too. Sounds more dangerous than a lathe. :laughing:


----------



## Manco247 (Dec 21, 2013)

I live in south dakota. I have a mildly insulated shop. Between the propane heater and dryer exhaust on -10 to 30 degree days, i manage to heat up the place enough to use my tools. If you are serious about getting out there, then you will find a way. 

Maybe the wife and girlfriend could finally meet out there. I'll bet things would heat up quick.


----------



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

Haha-- and my wife wonders why I read the forum so much-- this better'n tv.
All kidding aside, welcome to the edge of the turning vortex. Be unafraid to ask questions, we've all been where you are.
Agree with having the safety equip-- that's a must.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

duncsuss said:


> Get some protection ... THIS for example


Whew.... given the way this thead was going I was not sure what "protection" was being suggested.

1+ on Raffans video but make sure it is DVD not VHS. He is quick and you will want to view some of it in 1/8 time.

Stuart Batty also has some good video which cover some very important items others skip over. Three on stance, how far over the tool rest, chucks, etc. (Raffan does cover stance well)
http://vimeo.com/woodturning/videos/sort:alphabetical/format:thumbnail

Here is a good one on almost all "holding" methods.




 
Lyle Jamieson has some good segements of his videos on youtube.
Other good ones off the top of my head are john60lucas and bobham5. I sure others can suggest more.

This link is to a site with about 400 vetted turning videos from basic beginning to more advanced by topic.
http://woodturningvideos.weebly.com/

Those should keep you busy for a few days.


----------



## Jerry Maske (Dec 29, 2013)

*Girlfriend/Wife controversy*

Guess I toss terms around sometime that I never expect anyone to pick up on. My "Girlfriend" has been my wife for 22 years. In spite of all the things that could have happened to us, I still love her as deeply as the day I met her. She smiles when I call her "Girlfriend" and at the reaction others sometimes have to it. However, check my username and you'll get an idea that I don't get things like that wrong, or really try hard not to.

Thanks for the advice too. And I DID order one of the full face protection things one of you recommended. I'd been wearing safety glasses and recognize the need for added protection. Maybe it will get here by the time things thaw out.

One of the issues is "Sharpening." A number of years back I'd bought a very cheap set of terrible tools from a country I can't spell, and they didn't do real well; that was one of the reasons I didn't follow through. I'd also gotten a Wolverine sharpening jig that I've finally gotten running and can use. Been practicing on the "el Cheapo" tools with pretty good luck. Now, the Hurricane tools arrive and NONE are sharpened. So that's going to be the first task. I'm not afraid of the process but timid to take on beautiful new tools. 

Okay, I'll keep you guys in the loop as my girlfriend lets me get in the shop. She'll appreciate all your comments too.

Jerry


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

I knew there was a good explanation but I couldnt resist picking :laughing::laughing:
Show us pics of your lathe ,tools and shop cause we love pictures here


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

Jerry, my wife and I have been married 43 years. I know I am going to get a rolling of the eyes when I introduce her as my “first wife” or my “latest wife”. :whistling2:

Not full sharpening but John Lucas has a very good youtube video on correcting sharpening problems. About 6 minutes IIRC. That is john60lucas on youtube.
I think the Hurricane tools are pretty nice but like 95% of all brands they are not sharpened ready to use. I have Sorby, Hamlet, Crown, and others and none were sharpened. I bought the 3 piece spindle gouge set and a three piece bowl gouge set (two 5/8" and one 1/2") for my daughter. So far :thumbsup: for about $90 for the six.


----------



## Jerry Maske (Dec 29, 2013)

*Face Masks and Wives*

Okay, folks, I appreciate all the guidance about girl friends, first wives, latest wives and face masks. Knew I could count on this group to help me out on such important matters.

Seriously, the face mask made the most sense to me, so I ordered it. We've got some terribly cold weather on the way for the next week so it won't get much of a workout, but the time will come. After listening to the story about the HUGE bowl hitting the mask, I wondered how it would work against a flying rolling pin? JUST WONDERING!

Jerry


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

revjerry said:


> After listening to the story about the HUGE bowl hitting the mask, I wondered how it would work against a flying rolling pin? JUST WONDERING!


That faceshield is rated for some standard impact protection, I forget the test details. The important thing is that it only protects where it covers -- so don't turn your back on the person with the rolling pin :laughing::laughing::laughing:

Seriously (1) ... I'm glad you ordered the faceshield. I've developed the habit of hanging it on the lathe toolrest when I take it off -- I always know where to find it, and I can't start turning without it being right there.

Seriously (2) ... now it's time to ensure you protect your lungs. Almost all wood dust (created by sanding especially) is harmful to some extent when breathed in -- some causes allergic reactions too. I've recently learned of the "3M P100 Particulate Respirator Mask", about $10 on Amazon perhaps cheaper on eBay. Seems like a good starting point.


----------



## Manco247 (Dec 21, 2013)

Sorry jerry, had to comment about the running joke here. Seriously though, welcome! I remember starting out. I would stick a blank in, and just let my creativity flow. I eventually got the hang of the tools more and created some good projects. I believe i made more candlestick holders than i had candles. I eventually moved into inside turning and made keepsake boxes, S&P shakers. So as far as ideas go, just let loose and turn away. Have fun


----------



## Hawkeye1434 (Dec 11, 2013)

Rev these guys are right about the safety stuff, eyes, lungs, and even some gloves I have heard are great to help against the vibrations and helps you hold onto the tools in my opinion. There are a ton of free videos about safety and really cool things to make on a lathe on YouTube but if your dead set on books then look up Ray Allen and Malcolm Tibbetts. They are two legends sorry if I misspelled Malcolm's last name


----------



## Jerry Maske (Dec 29, 2013)

*Too New*

Can't imagine I'll run out of ideas for quite awhile. And my wife needs more rolling pins. She's already talking about the next one. The very first thing she did was to set several pieces of different colored wood at an angle and glue them together. Then when she turned them, they had a scallop effect. For the first piece out of the box, it was pretty impressive. Sure glad she's not a violent person.

I'm retired Navy and want to make Rope Working Fids as gifts. I do a lot of decorative rope work myself and hang around with a group that's as crazy about it as I am. Several have become really good friends and I want to make fids for them. Probably less complex than a rolling pin to make and I've got plenty of stock. Lots of White Oak and Maple up here so stock isn't a problem. But I need to sharpen the tools first.

Watched some of the videos you guys recommended yesterday and went out to look things over. Picked up part of the Wolverine, studied it, understood it and realized it was freezing to my hand. Yeah, too soon. And the balance of the week is brutally cold and snow. Gotta' love winter in rural Maine.

Sooner or later, I'll be in the market for a new lathe. This one is barely adequate, so I'm looking over the offerings. Are there any good comparison sites to look at? What's the recommendations? My guess is I'll stay with a bench mount. But I'm going to move the "Bench" into a warmer place this summer so I can turn year round. Thoughts?

Jerry


----------



## warped wood (Dec 31, 2013)

Forgive me if anyone said this, i have a belt swap speed lathe also, GET a reostat. You will thank me. Plug the lathe into the reo the reo into the wall and you can leave your belt in top gear and ajust the speed with the knob on the reostat. Best 30 bucks i spent


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

revjerry
As for wood carving, one small tool that you might add is an angle measuring tool. The digital ones are quite economical now. No harm in knowing and sustaining the bevel angles of your tools. . . . or changing them to some needed value.

You're gonna make Rope fids? Good for you. How many sizes? My good one went over the side years ago.


----------



## Jerry Maske (Dec 29, 2013)

You're gonna make Rope fids? Good for you. How many sizes? My good one went over the side years ago.[/QUOTE]

What were you stationed on when that happened? Did they go over by accident, or in a fit because a splice wouldn't work for you? End splices and eye splices aren't too bad. But joining two lines together drives me nuts. Probably the easiest to do but if you're going to pass through running gear, you really need to have your wits about you. And the idea of a long splice "letting go" stands my teeth on edge.

Yeah, fids are really neat things us old salts collect and will never use. I have several small, hand fids I use in my decorative rope work, but the ones I'm planning would be used in large line and hawsers. Not much of that stuff around here.

However, I actually have a copy of the MilSpecs for fids and some lovely wood to work with, so I'll be turning some down as soon as I can get something sharp enough to work with.

I'm a wooden flute maker too and have a HUGE stock of wood in lengths appropriate for such a craft. But I don't mind pushing some over into fids. And some of the graining in this wood goes beyond beautiful. So, that's my goal. I've got a couple of friends that would appreciate such a thing. They've done things for me like that so I don't mind repaying the favor. 20 years in Uncle Sugar's Canoe Club taught me the value of military friendships. Enough said?

Jerry


----------

